

I have an API that despite recent efforts still exploits the visited link bug. - getCompStyle

The API itself it`s very simple, you send us via the client in javascript an HTTP request containing an url and we respond with a scrambled javascript, that will determine if the user visited the link and provide you that information.
Is there any market interest in such an API ? 
I would be glad to build a service around this.
======
IgorPartola
Why would I want to do this to my visitors?

~~~
getCompStyle
To provide customized experience, such as links, ads, or the similars, just an
example. It is not meant to be used for evil purposes.

